# My First Grow



## JuggaloKing69 (Apr 28, 2008)

alright this is my first grow. I'm using 4 high commersh or middies whatever u wanna call it. I havent had money to invest in lights or other expensive needs. I'm only attempting this to get used to growing and see what works and what doesn't 
I'm using my ps3 as my web browser so i''ll write in every week or 2. Pics will try to be up by Friday. 
This is my setup I'm using 3 flourecent lights 1 a 17W grow light 2 ft.
a 15W 2 ft a 15W 1 ft. in a cabinet thats 5 ft by 2 1/2 ft. I need to know a cheap place to buy good lights 4 vegatative and flowering stages.
My plants are in seed starter kit and am using a special soil for seedlings ( forgot the name). Theyre about 2 weeks or less out of soil and have their single leaflets looking beautifull,the next set of leaves have been coming in for a few days and are an inch in length.
I have the door open all day with a fan blowing directly on them.
All help is needed. check in later 4 replies


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Apr 28, 2008)

ok this is the smallest 1 only pic


----------



## CasualGrower (Apr 28, 2008)

HTGSupply.com is a good place with good prices for lighting.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

your gonna need alot more lights as they grow. you can get 42watt cfls at walmart for around 8 bucks and you can add more as you need them. for flowering you can get a 400watt HPS at insidesun.com for 100 bucks, thats where i got mine. the best info i can give you is read read read. this site has tons of great information and alot of people ready and willing to help, they love pictures. show them pics of any problem you run into and you'll be amazed at all the help you get.. hope this help. good luck and have fun.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 28, 2008)

:yeahthat:    and read, read, read.

Keep the lights as close as possible to the plants without burning them, makes a huge difference to avoid streching.

Good luck.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 28, 2008)

If your temps are fine, you can even get away with foilage touching the bulbs.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Apr 28, 2008)

Some pics


----------



## smokybear (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks good so far. You are definitely going to need some more light. With cfls, the more the better. Get as many cfls on the plants as possible without heat being an issue. I also recommend and hps system for flower. Your yield will be greatly improved if you drop some cash on a good light. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 29, 2008)

:yeahthat: *what smokey bear says he/she gives out good advise :hubba:
cute little babies tho good luck eace:*


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Apr 29, 2008)

i just transplanted one more.I am affraid I missed roots though. All that pulled up was 1 juicy root. I thought the soil would come with the roots but that didn't happen. You think it'll recover? The rest are slowly on their way.I need to get more lights.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Apr 29, 2008)

the one in the 3rd pic in the row of 3 pics is the 1 I transplanted


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Apr 30, 2008)

Help gowing slowed down after i transplant it seems the 2 first leaves die off and the 2 real pot leaves yellow a little bit and start to curl down


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 3, 2008)

replies please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (May 3, 2008)

did you just pull it up? i could be wrong but i thnk thats a bad idea. i always dig mine up or just turn the pot upside down and let the dirt and plant slide out in to my hand with the new pot ready and waiting. trans planting can slow down growth. since you pulled off all the roots off the tap root it will take it longer to recover, if it recovers at all. good luck


----------



## gagjababy (May 3, 2008)

When you pulled it up you ripped off all the roots except one or two, of course growth is going to slow down if not stop! It sounds like you might of even killed your plant. You are supposed to turn the pot upside down and and tap it so the root ball comes* with *the plant. Research before you do anything...


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 3, 2008)

I tried but it wouldnt come ou it was too damp I think


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 3, 2008)

So _did_ you pull the plant out from the soil rather than taking the entire pot of soil with it? If you did, well then, lesson learned?  

You were looking good. If it still had some root mass left, it will probably start growing more in no time. As for now, growth will be anything other than vigorous!


----------



## smokybear (May 3, 2008)

Plant growth tends to slow down or stop completely after a transplant. Transplant shock is pretty common. I would definitely not pull the plant out of the dirt though. To transplant, you turn the pot and plant upside down and transplant the entire dirt ball into your new pot. That keeps your roots alive and *attached!* They usually work better that way. Make sure to read, read, read. That will help you out a lot. You have to be willing to do the research to learn. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe. Keep us posted.


----------



## Melissa (May 4, 2008)

*hey juggaloking dot feel to bad about transplanting we all make mistakes we dont want to repeat :hubba:
take a look at the druken seed gets lucky  journal it shows you how to transplant easily ,,it works for me every time,,goodluck eace: *


----------



## gagjababy (May 4, 2008)

All you have to do is gently squeeze the pot on its sides and turn it upside down and tap it out. It will come out everytime...


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 4, 2008)

ok bout to try and transplant another one. the one I transplanted and ripped out is growing again.This time the soil will be DRY when I transplant, lesson learned for sure. The one I'm transplanting tonigh is on its 3rd set of real pot leaves and it's growing great leaves are very broad and the stem is thick Im using a new soil called Expert Gardener- Perfect Potting Soil Mix.  Growth is great on all 8 plants. What cheap light should I use for Veg and Flowering?????????????????? I saw those blue lights and red lights for plants at Wal Mart 40W for 15 bucks. Wich color light is used for veg and which for flowering and should I get them? How many for 6 plants ???????????????????????? REPLIES NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagjababy (May 4, 2008)

daylight cfl's for veg and soft white for flowering. Only get cfl's no incandescents!


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 4, 2008)

i cant use cfls is floro tubes ok and what about the red/blue light question???????????????????????????


----------



## gagjababy (May 4, 2008)

floro is alright, the color spectrum is the same as well as the type of bulbs


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 4, 2008)

which color light is for flowering red or blue? should I use the 40W blue grow light at Wal Mart? Its only 15 each. REPLIES NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagjababy (May 5, 2008)

red flowering blue vegging


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 5, 2008)

transplat wen fine this morning I transplanted all of them. All the soil in the seed starter kit came up with the plant.Thanks all those tips really helped. I have the 5 best ones in a 15in. pot. Lets hope they don't get too shocked. The women are looking sexier everyday. Is Expert Gardener Perfect Mix Potting Soil good??? ?????????????????? Plants showing 3rd set of real leaves preety fast .


----------



## CasualGrower (May 5, 2008)

Use daylight spectrum for Veg and use the Kit/bath bulbs... 3000K for flowering if you have to use floros all the way through.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 5, 2008)

Expert Gardener Perfect Mix Potting Soil good to use or bad??????????????????????????????


----------



## gagjababy (May 6, 2008)

Don't know, are there time released nutes? if so I would say don't use this. I use 1 pt peat moss, 1pt perlite (both not miracle grow), 1 part mushroom compost. I add 1 tablespoon of lime per gallon of soil. I use water soluble nutes-Botanicare. No time release nutes!!


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

I dont know if it does? if it does could I still use it without using any extra nutes?????????????? It says feeds plants for 9 months??????????


----------



## gagjababy (May 6, 2008)

You do have time released ferts in the soil. I hear people having problems with pre fert soil if not during veg than during the last weeks of flowering. Every time you water nutes are released making it impossible to flush. I would transplant to the mix I mentioned. I guess you could use it but expect to run into problems. I would never use that stuff for my plants, ever! Use water soluble fert so you can flush in the end and get a clean smoke.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

I have no choice but to stick with it maybe i just wont water as often


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 6, 2008)

quick question is 2 20W flourescent tubes, 1 65W blue grow lamp and 2 14W CFL's enough light for 4 plants ?????????????????????????????


----------



## CasualGrower (May 6, 2008)

That would depend jungalo..... You gonna keep plants small, like bonzai size?? maybe then...  you have to look at lighting from a total lumen POV (POInt of View)..... how many Sq/Ft do you have in your grow space????    For Veg you wanna have 3K of better lumens  per sq/ft with an emphasis on blue spectrum light....... For flowering you wanna get closer to 5K lumens per sq/ft with emphasis on red spectrum, aroung 3K kelvin... So basically doo some math and see if it adds up,     If you are close but not exactly there, do Not worry,...... there are many factors involved in this, but these are the main.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 7, 2008)

My grow area is about 4 1/2 ft tall by 2 1/2  ft. wide how tall should I let my plants get b4 flowering ???????????????????? REPLIES NEEDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 7, 2008)

hey juggal, we did that with some bag seed and we started flowering them when they where about a foot and half tall and they out grew the grow shed in 30 days they wanted to get tall!! it got totally out of control the buds touched the lights, they had no place else to go. a hard lesson. but a learned one. 
my shed is 7ft tall, and 3 1/2 deep by 4 1/2 wide.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 9, 2008)

I'm only expecting 2 females and vegging until a ft tall


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 12, 2008)

My girlfriend ripped them all out so time to start over with some extra security 
P.S. As far as everyone else knows I'm not growing anymore


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Maybe next time nobody but you will know that you are growing (hopefully).


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 14, 2008)

No My GF Knows 2 sprouts showed through soil today 
I'm sticking with 2 plants Lights same as b4 Lets hope I do good & get 1 special lady.
I'll post again when they are on the set with 5 pesals (where I left off last time) 
Wish me Luck


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 14, 2008)

these are my lights for veg


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 15, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 15, 2008)

hopefully 2 look bad and 1 looks really good? I'll give em some time I don't think they'll make it


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 25, 2008)

Alright back where I left off. I have 2 plants this time, both on the sets of leaves with 7 pedals. 
I noticed on 1 plant there is a leaf growing right at the node *** idoes this mean????????????? It is small & has 2 pedals???????
Plants are 4 in. tall & 10 days old


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 25, 2008)

cann anyone answer the question??????????????


----------



## longtimegrower (May 25, 2008)

The leaves at the node don`t mean anything. The just grow like that sometimes dont worry about it.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 25, 2008)

ok cause theyre growing off every node. This is the fastest growing plant I've grown yet..


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 26, 2008)

It wouldn't tell me sex huh? I've just never seen this b4 I always thought bud grew from the nodes?


----------



## massproducer (May 26, 2008)

do you have any pics, because unfortunatly they could be male preflowers.  Post a pic if you can


----------



## yuconman (May 26, 2008)

the little leaves on your nodes is just a small step that means that there are gunna be branches growing there soon!! thats a good sign! good luck growing!!


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 26, 2008)

sweet ok I knew theres no way its showing sex this early (only 12 days old) So the plant branches off into more leaves at the nodes??????? I can see leaves on all nodes


----------



## Melissa (May 26, 2008)

*whats a m.o.m. site ???
 sorry if i sound thick  *


----------



## Melissa (May 26, 2008)

*nope sorry dont know of any
didnt even know you could buy REAL mj over the net  :48: *


----------



## Melissa (May 26, 2008)

*why not just hook up with somebody local save all the messing about ?
*


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 26, 2008)

because all I can get is Mexican Brick or Regs I need real Buds


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 26, 2008)

Nevermind I get my real medical marijuana again its perscribed 2 me 4 anxiety 
Love marijuana & all its beauties


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 26, 2008)

Hi Juggaloking69, you should take a minute to read over the site rules ...  



> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 28, 2008)

It doesnt matter for instance a cop could just see us talking about growing our plants get our IP address & they got ur home address


----------



## smokybear (May 28, 2008)

The "cops" *cannot* access our IP addresses or personal information off of this site. Being foolish and taking unnecessary risks like giving out personal information on this site can possibly get you caught though. This site is safe as long as you practice discretion. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 29, 2008)

Its on week 2 day 2 and  on its 6th set of leaves. 6 in. tall.
I want to know the sex bad if I start 12/12 now how long to determine sex? Can I put it back to Veg once I determine sex???????????????????????????


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 29, 2008)

anyone???????????


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (May 31, 2008)

I'll B posting pics tonight hopefully


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 1, 2008)

I know I have plenty of time but males r a huge waste of lights, money, space, & time


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 2, 2008)

I can see THC crystals on the leaves its on its 4th set of 7 pedal leaves @ almost 3 weeks old @ 6 in.- 8 in. tall.
Would the THC crystals mean female????


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 2, 2008)

?????


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 3, 2008)

*** oh well I'll just wait


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 3, 2008)

No thats not how it works. If you just give it a little time you will notice the small cluster of pods and if your vigilant you should be able to kill them in time without any pollination to your fems.


----------



## Roken (Jun 3, 2008)

Wassup Juggalo,
                       I think what happend here is you ripped off the feeder roots.  To explain the root's and its growth patterns im going to break it down into 2 parts.  The first part- the thick white root's are your water root's, there main function is to find water  and mainline it up to the plant, it also helps keep the plant stable from wind or bad weather, it's like yur plants anchor!. The second part- Are the small white feeder roots that branch off your main water root.  These feeder roots function is to mainly supply all the nutrients the plant needs, these small thin roots are easly damaged by transplants as they rip and tear at will during transplants.  I think what happend was when you transplanted, the feeder roots simply were ripped off from the water roots.  This would cause a stall for about 5-7 days in which this time period, you should be feeding your plant hormones and vitamins. Ease off the nitrogen right now, for fast root growth you should have higher levels of P-K in your soil.  Keep us posted and i hope this helps out man!!
Peace and love!  
                            Roken!


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 4, 2008)

Dude those were the last plants these ones were put straight into their permanent homes so NO root damage


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 6, 2008)

New PICS!!!! 3 Weeks old !!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hows it lookin???


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, pretty good! I don't know if you have reflectors or not, but they certainly help a ton. Happy growing!


----------



## Herbbologist (Jun 6, 2008)

Very  pretty for 3 wks.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a plant light reflector with a 135W cfl


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 6, 2008)

No reflectors on wall  mylar soon


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 6, 2008)

Does she look healthy? 
Also I started 12/12 today


----------



## Melissa (Jun 6, 2008)

*very nice:48: imo she looks healthyeace: *


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright on side of the plant is growing 8 finger leaves??????
The other side is still producing 7 finger leaves.
Weird any1 know why?


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 7, 2008)

I meant on one side of the plant its growing 8 finger leaves


----------



## akirahz (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking real green so far man


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2008)

JuggaloKing69 said:
			
		

> Alright on side of the plant is growing 8 finger leaves??????
> The other side is still producing 7 finger leaves.
> Weird any1 know why?


maybe it was a careless carpenter in a former life?? 
... nothing to be concerned about  looks very healthy 'n happy


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 11, 2008)

Heres my baby


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 11, 2008)

What a cutie.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does it looked stretched??


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks really good bro.


----------



## JuggaloKing69 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good I thought she (hopefully) was stretching. It seems to be growing taller than I expected I thought she would be wider since this is an Indica ( I think that cause the leaves & the type of high it gives).


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say she is stretched a tad. The top looks really good.


----------

